# Mein 144hz Monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz



## Dedde (15. Juni 2019)

ich hab seit kurzem einen neuen monitor und zwar den MSi Optix MAG321CQR. wenn ich den pc einschalte läuft er nur auf 60hz obwohl 144hz angewählt sind. muss also immer erst 60 dann wieder 144hz einstellen damit er es übernimmt. das ist mein 2. monitor von msi, da der 1. einen transportschaden hatte. war aber beim 1. genauso. angeschlossen via dp. 
mein alter asus monitor hatte ich per mini dp angeschlossen und hatte damit nie ein problem. kann das auch an der gpu liegen?


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

In der Windowseinstellung unter Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop die Bildschirmauflösung anwählen, dann erweiterte Einstellungen beim Reiter Monitor auf 144Hz einstellen und übernehmen.
So bleibt es fast ewig eingestellt, kann aber durch Abstürze oder andere Softwareeinwirkungen wieder auf z.B. auch auf 59Hz mal umspringen dürfen.


----------



## Dedde (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

war schon auf 144hz eingestellt. habs trotzdem nochmal übernommen. nach einem neustart besteht das problem aber weiterhin. wie gesagt. es steht schon 144hz dran, läuft aber nur mit 60 oder so. jedenfalls spüre ich es bei der ersten mausbewegung


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Dann mal in den Monitoreinstellungen den DP-Eingang fest einstellen, Autoquelle aus und Schnellstartmodus aus wenn diese Einstellungen verfügbar sind. Ansonsten hat bei mir mein ausgeschalteter Hibernatemodus von Windows 8.1 gesorgt das meine Radeoneinstellungen nur fehlerhaft übernommen wurden. Bei aktiviertem Hibernatemodus läuft alles bestens, hab das mal irgendwo im Forum gelesen das sowas die Einstellungen beeinträchtigen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*



Dedde schrieb:


> war schon auf 144hz eingestellt. habs trotzdem nochmal übernommen. nach einem neustart besteht das problem aber weiterhin. wie gesagt. es steht schon 144hz dran, läuft aber nur mit 60 oder so. jedenfalls spüre ich es bei der ersten mausbewegung


Heisst was genau?
Du kannst doch einfach den Mauszeiger zwischen zwei Punkten hin und her bewegen, dann siehst Du es doch sofort.


----------



## Dedde (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

ich hab win 7. monitor ist soweit auf dp eingestellt. sehe da sonst keine großartigen optionen.
JoM79, komme nicht ganz mit, was meinst du denn?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Hast du Aero aktiviert.

Einfach den Mauszeiger zwischen zwei Punkten bewegen. 
Bei 144Hz siehst du doppelt soviele Zwischenschritte zwischen den Punkten, als bei 60Hz.

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## Dedde (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

1080ti. welche punkte meinst du?


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Im und am Monitormenü und nicht in Windows 7 oder Treibereinstellungen meinte ich den DP-Eingang fest einstellen, Autoquelle aus und Schnellstartmodus aus wenn diese Einstellungen verfügbar sind an dem Monitor. Und das Bewgegen des Mauszeigers kann durchaus bei nur 60 Hz ein so genanntes Tearing(Bildzerreißen) mitbewirken, hat aber auch mit der Wiederholrate wohl eher zu tun. Bei ca. 160 und mehr Bildern pro Sekunde wird es ohne was Einzustellen, bzw. der Zusatzfunktionen des Monitors zu vertrauen, nunmal nicht weggehen. Dazu muß man die Wiederholrate im Treiber oder anderen Einstellungen auf 144 oder besser 145 FPS begrenzen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*



Dedde schrieb:


> 1080ti. welche punkte meinst du?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal 60Hz und einmal 144Hz.
Willst du Gsync compatible nicht nutzen?
Und ist Aero jetzt aktiviert oder nicht?
Was hast du bei Auflösung in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung eingestellt?


----------



## Dedde (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

win aero ist aktiv. auflösung nativ 2560x1440p @ 144hz sind eingestellt. hab mich mit gsync nicht auseinander gesetzt


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Brauchst du auch nicht, Gsync compatible funktioniert nicht mit Win7.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum du denkst, dass es weniger als 144hz sind.
Mit dem Mauszeigertest schnell nachzuprüfen.


----------



## Dedde (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

ich weiß wie sich 60 hz anfühlen.  das spürt man bei der ersten bewegung. oder wenn du ein fenster auf dem desktop hin und her ziehst, siehst du es zb auch sofort. wie gesagt, ich stelle dann 60hz ein, übernehme (fühlt sich dann genau gleich an) und dann 144hz und übernehme.


----------



## dau_proofed (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Vielleicht auch ein V-Sync problem? 
Hast du deinen Grafikkartentreiber mal komplett zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Dedde (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*



dau_proofed schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein V-Sync problem?
> Hast du deinen Grafikkartentreiber mal komplett zurückgesetzt?


hab ich gemacht, ohne erfolg


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

Setzen sich die 144hz manchmal zurück nach längerem Betrieb oder Zocken, dass Du nicht nur beim Neustart sondern auch während des Betriebes mit 60Hz dasitzt?
Dann ist es das Kabel.


----------



## Dedde (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: mein 144hz monitor  startet immer mit 60 hz*

nein gar nicht. läuft den ganzen tag ohne probleme. ist auch nicht bei jedem start. so jeder 2. kann mir eher vorstellen das evtl der dp port an der graka ne macke hat...


----------

